# Noob here needing help



## AtomicTadpole (Nov 12, 2009)

A good friend of mine gave his XENYX802  but I am having trouble setting it up....

I have a condenser microphone that I would like to record from through the mixer however, I don't know what cables/adapters I need to connect the mixer to my computer (and where to put them).

If it helps my soundcard is a creative x-fi 5.1 soundblaster



If anyone can give me a clear explanation of what I need to do it will make my day :T


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

You'll need a microphone cable to connect the mic to the mixer, a cable with a 1/4" phone plug on one end and a 1/8" mini plug on the other to connect the mixer output to the sound card input (or a cable with the same connector on both ends and the proper 1/4" to 1/8" adapter.) Use the line level input on the sound card. A mic stand is also very handy, plus you'll need to know the calibration curve for your mic if you plan to take meaningful measurements with it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

See the diagram labeled * Connection diagram using ECM8000 mic and XENYX 802 (or equivalent) preamp* and info that follows at this link.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

